# I got a jump start on my birdhouses for next year.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 27, 2019)

It is such a nasty day today I decided to finish decorating the birdhouses my son made for me a few months ago. I used paint I had around the house and some old stencils. The one with the bird is for decorative purposes for my porch. I also gave a couple to the Grand kids to paint. Last photo should have been first. Sorry.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 27, 2019)

These are wooden items made to be painted and decorated. Nice work to you both. What a fun project for all to partake in.


----------

